
EFF to Court: Government Must Inform People That It’s Accessing Their Data - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/press/releases/eff-court-government-must-inform-people-its-accessing-their-emails-personal-data
======
glitcher
This makes perfect sense to me. If the government is required to present a
warrant in order to enter a home and seize a computer to search for files, why
should they be able to ignore the Constitution when it comes to data stored in
the cloud?

I like the analogy to safety deposit boxes quoted in the article. Cloud
storage has a lot of parallels when you think about it. Current data
collection practices would then be comparable to the government going into a
bank and looking inside the contents of _every_ safety deposit box. All while
not informing any of the bank's customers and putting a gag order on the bank
from doing so.

------
bjornsing
This is the kind of thing the EFF should be doing more of!

------
Joof
I have a horrible idea, but I'm curious; what would happen if everyone had
some ownership of any data they create (such as through copyright) or perhaps
data that could be linked to them in any way.

~~~
paxcoder
You do have automatic copyright on things you create under the Berne
convention.

~~~
nerdponx
But that is ownership of the intellectual property itself, not the 1s and 0s
that encode it.

~~~
paxcoder
Derivatives fall under the same copyright (unless fair use applies). You can't
copyright ideas though.

------
nerdponx
Question: If the police obtain a warrant to search my home, and then do so
while I'm away on vacation, are they required to notify me?

~~~
newjersey
I'd say yes they should be required to notify you. In my not so humble
opinion, it could be as simple as sticking a note securely attached on the
front door. Even the TSA leaves a note saying it opened my luggage.

------
ccvannorman
This would definitely reduce the kafka slide, but it won't happen while public
is this complacent.

------
arkadiyt
The title suggests that there has been some sort of policy change where the
government now has to inform people when accessing their data. What actually
happened is the EFF made a statement to a federal court arguing for that, but
no policy change has happened.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we've updated the submission title.

------
zoom6628
Just for kicks the back of my iPhone is plastered with EFF stickers. And I
live in China :-D

